
Designing for Behavioral Change in Health - joeyespo
http://www.uxbooth.com/articles/designing-for-behavioral-change-in-health/
======
RougeFemme
The author states, "I personally ran into some roadblocks while working on a
health-related mobile app project and that was what sparked my inspiration for
writing this piece." Really?? I saw it as an article that may be useful to
academics and clinical psychologists - especially those who also wanted to
develop apps - but not to an otherwise talented mobile app developer with no
more than an everyday, "pop" understanding of psychology. It was interesting -
once I fought through the jargon. But if I were an app developer who "got"
people, I would probably "just do it". But then, in a previous life, I was an
engineer who wanted to understand _only_ enough theories and models to be able
to "just do it" and "build it".

